# Worktop jig



## sweep97 (15 Nov 2014)

Wandering through ikea, the oak worktops had a 35mm female cut out & not the usual 23mm cut out, I would like to put a design on the front edge of an oak worktop, does any one know how a 35mm female cut out is achieved, many thanks if you know, sweep 97


----------



## kostello (15 Nov 2014)

Some of the IKEA worktops are not solid oak but veneered...

Not sure if this helps

If it is solid oak there is no need to cut a mason's mitre a butt joint is best


----------

